# Crankbaits for Redfish???



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

So supposedly if you can catch a bass with an artificial, you can catch redfish on the same artificial. Now I'm sure there are limits to that even though they are in the same family. Lately, it seems like I hear more and more talk about how you can catch redfish on crankbaits. Has anyone actually had any success with this, and if so what do you use? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

redfish will just about eat anything!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ifthe reds..blues..jacks areschooling you can throw anything shiney in the water and get one.


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

I've caught Reds on saltwater Bombers in the 10-12ft diver. I only use them on rock jetties or similar structure where you can bounce them. Most places you will spend more time picking grass off of the hooks then Reds. I use Mirror lures and Rapalas muchmore often, but I don't think of them as crank baits.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Like Delta said, deep structure is the key. Jetties are good, deep docks or submerged rocks.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay I'm going to try it sometime. I saw it done on TV the other day but that was in Texas so I didn't know if it would be any different here. I use Mirrolure twitchbaits and topwaters all the time, and one day at Bass Pro I saw that Mirrolure makes a crankbait that looked to be a good size for reds and specks so I became curious. When I saw it used the other day, I had to put the question on the board. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Rat-l-traps work well. Change the hooks out for some better quality, a big red will straightin 'um.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't know the model number but a shallow diving gold and black (long and skinny with small lip)rapala will catch anything over grass.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

My dad was actually JUST telling me about how he used to do this. He was real big into bass fishing but he said it sucks around here (I wouldnt know) so he used his bass tactics in the saltwater. He said they used to fish the pilings of the OS/Biloxi Trainbridge and slay the redfish.... Could be another fishing story, but I think I remember that being the case.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Joey_d133 (6/20/2009)*My dad was actually JUST telling me about how he used to do this. He was real big into bass fishing but he said it sucks around here (I wouldnt know) so he used his bass tactics in the saltwater. He said they used to fish the pilings of the OS/Biloxi Trainbridge and slay the redfish.... Could be another fishing story, but I think I remember that being the case.


i really dont understand this post can you refrase that?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Those new crankbaits that run six inches under the surface would be neat to try on the flats if there isn't a lot of floating grass to contend with. They call them "wakebaits". They push up a bulge of water and I imagine would get a reds attention. By the same token though if they hit that close to the surface they would probably slam a topwater. There might be days though they just might work.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah the floating grass has made it short of impossible lately to fish anything other than something rigged weedless. If they do work well, it would be easy to cover the entire water column with just a few crankbaits. And the action is built in.


----------



## moezdee (Nov 22, 2007)

i,ve used rattl traps and spinner baits in blackwater and landed some nice reds.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

A BIG second to what wrighttackle said about wakebaits. Where the grass is thick but it has some holes a wakebait is deadly. For a more subtle approach look at the strike king line of rage tails. Another tactic I've had success with is 'tuning' a crankbait to run slightly left or slightly right. Throw it parallel to a fishy dock and let it bang of the pilings. It's creates some serious reaction strikes(check the line often for nicks though) Good topic...tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

> *Jighead (6/20/2009)*Don't know the model number but a shallow diving gold and black (long and skinny with small lip)rapala will catch anything over grass.


The model number your looking for in the rapala line of swiming minnows is an F-7 or F- 9. I use the J-7 and the J-9 because the jointed minnows have a better swimming action in my opinion.

I have used the Many colors and series of Bandit crankbaits to catch some of my best slot reds to date. give them a try!

Chrome/blue or black. or something in a crawfish pattern.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

One of my favorite fishing spots is where the river empties into the bay. I always use crank baits because of the variety of fish I catch on them. I like the ones that run about 3-5 feet and chartreuse in color. I have even caught sheepshead on crank baits at the mouth of the river.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Has anyone used wakebaits like the ones discussed earlier?


----------

